# really weird breast question



## beautifuloaks

I'm going to try to explain this....

I am 6 weeks pregnant, and I know my body is changing. But my boobs feel weird.

They startted hurting a week before I found out I was pregnant. And today I just noticed something, well they have been so tender the passed few days I haven't touched them at all!, putting on a bra was torture it just Hurt too much but today they don't hurt as bad and I noticed that on the outer sides of my breasts, they kind of feel like...hard...ish... they are still soft and sqwishy but there is a part of them that is much firmer then I remember, could it be milk glads or something. I know its way too early to produce milk but I read somehwere that your body is preparing to make milk and your milk glands may swell

Anyone else have this?

Just weird I guess wanted to see if others have had this.


----------



## staceylou

Hey, I'm sorry I can't help you with what it actually is, but I did (still do) have this too x


----------



## Dahlia2007

Yes glands are preparing for milk production. When I got my breast exam from OB he said he could feel the glands and thats why my boobs had been sore.


----------



## buttercupmomm

I am having a similar problem. I am just starting week 5 and all the sudden my boobs stopped hurting. And they were REALLY hurting before, like I slept in my bra hurting. Now they are not sore at all, but I do still feel that "hardness" on the sides and when I push really hard on them it hurts just a little. I am clinging to that little bit of hurt, and feeling myself up every 5 minutes. lol. 
Good Luck! Hopefully everything is just fine, for both of us ((HUGS))


----------



## beautifuloaks

So, my breasts are still a little tender but over the passed few weeks they have filled out, I didn't grow a cup size but my breasts felt fuller, more volume to them, well now...they don't feel like that, they are still a little tender and they still have that firmness I spoke about but they don't seem to be very full any more, they seem to be less perky.

Could it be because I am have been sick and I haven't been eating or drinking much?

I'm freaking out.....as usual.


----------



## MightyMom

Well a lot of what fills up your preggo boobies is fluid, so if you are dehydrated they will look less perky. But also they do start to stretch and sag a bit as you go on in pregnancy. They make more room for what is there. So try to drink more fluids and don't stress about your boobies too much. The biggest changes are in the first and last trimesters. In the middle they are pretty normal!


----------



## hopestruck

beautifuloaks said:


> So, my breasts are still a little tender but over the passed few weeks they have filled out, I didn't grow a cup size but my breasts felt fuller, more volume to them, well now...they don't feel like that, they are still a little tender and they still have that firmness I spoke about but they don't seem to be very full any more, they seem to be less perky.
> 
> Could it be because I am have been sick and I haven't been eating or drinking much?
> 
> I'm freaking out.....as usual.

I've been dealing with the same thing since about 6 1/2 weeks, with periodic days of tenderness. 2 days ago I woke up and my breasts felt completely "deflated"....but sure enough, by dinner time they were hurting again! Since then they've been minorly sore, but only later in the day. They don't feel "hard" anymore, but are still a bit larger than normal. From everything I have read, it's totally normal! My BFF said her bbs never even changed during her second pregnancy.


----------

